# Palina Rojisnki isst Banane - Hilfe! was wäre wenn



## seoo (16 Nov. 2017)

Hey ho





dieses bild ist aus der zweiten folge was wäre wenn das 2014 auf rtl und rtl nitro lief.
Palina macht da einen auf Porno um Handwerker zu verarschen.

Gab es wohl einige solcher Szenen, deswegen haben sie den teil der folge auf tvnow rausgeschnitten. 

Suche jetzt schon lang nach nem Mittschnitt von damals. Hat jemand einen oder eine Idee wie man rankommt?

lg


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Nov. 2017)

die kann die Banane aber auch quer essen


----------

